# The +'s!



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

...

If you look at a users profile Mine for example, you'll see certain members have a + symbol next to their name, while others dont.

1. Chris Blount+
2. Draconis+
3. hectorcrumudgeon+
4. Jhon69
5. junkhead+
6. lombarmj
7. pilot3100+

I must know... What does it mean?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

They're your friends.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

But they arent? pilot3100 is the only one on my friends list.
Come to think of it I did put Chris on my contact list this morning. IDK about hector or junkhead though?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure then. Here's from the vBulletin manual:

http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/main/what_is_buddylist



> Buddy List
> 
> This is a list of users you wish to identify as your Buddies. To add a user to your buddy list, go to your User CP and in the left Nav Panel under Miscellaneous, select [Buddy / Ignore Lists], type the username you wish to add in the Buddy List blank and click [Update Buddy List]
> 
> ...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

IDK.
You're right. Must just be something on my end that they are/arent my friends. Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is the "Buddy List" ... lingering from before the update that added "friends".


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Even if they are not on your buddy list, as long as you are on theirs, then you will see a +.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Even if they are not on your buddy list, as long as you are on theirs, then you will see a +.


10-4


----------

